# 2x CSS SDX-15 => which amp?



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

hello,

I'm building 2 subs using a CSS SDX-15. (thus 2 seperate subwoofers!).
I will go with either a 120l closed design, or a [email protected] ported design (still have to decide).

However, I'm currently looking into an amp that will be able to drive these babies...

Pure spl is not important, it will be a small room (6x8 but it's an attic under the roof), but I like tight bass and lots of control.

I have currently on my mind:
American Audio/DJ V-4001
American Audio/DJ VLP-2500
Crest CA-9 (2nd hand)

Budget is about 700€ (am from Belgium)...

What do you suggest?

thnx,

Wouter


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is a model of both... you decide. 

Note: 1000 W/sub or more would be fine. For a vented configuration 5" port minimum is req. 6 " would be hard to fit unless you use an internal elbow.


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

possibility is also 2 behringer ep 2500, what do you think about that?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes of course!


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

how does a crown ce 4000 compare?

I can find one for about 600 euros... is that a good deal?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I think it is 3600 W if memory serves...if so you're also OK.


----------



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

daxie said:


> possibility is also 2 behringer ep 2500, what do you think about that?


http://www.thomann.de/fr/t-amp_ta2400.htm?sid=c0b0a047b7eef5cd673d829d4deeb939


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hakan,

I have 2 of these. They are pretty similar or slightly stronger than the EP-2500. This is the amp Ilkka uses in his tests FYI.


----------



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

Blaser said:


> Hakan,
> 
> I have 2 of these. They are pretty similar or slightly stronger than the EP-2500. This is the amp Ilkka uses in his tests FYI.


Blaser 
yes i now i have 2 off them to my twins sdx15 and double pr 18 but illka have change to crown


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

How do you find them? Do you know other amps to compare with?

PS: I believe Ilkka still has the TA amp as well as the Crown. I hope he will shime in and let us know what he thinks.


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

yes, that would be nice.

currently it goes between a crown ce 4000 (2x1200), two behringer ep2500 (2x1900), or the t-amp (2x1200). Last option costs only half, so I really need some opinions on it.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I take 2 behringer EP 2500 over only one of the remaining amps


----------



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

and i go for T-Amp but use 2 off them much moore fun to play whit 2200 watt in bridge mode
and the t-amp have no filter only subsonic at 10hz.


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

noone who would go for the crown ce 4000? (one piece )


----------



## darrellh44 (Aug 18, 2007)

You should also look at the Face Audio F1200-TS. It has 1200Wx2 into 4 ohms, or 3000W bridged into 4 ohms.

http://www.diycable.com/main/product_info.php?products_id=668


----------



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

darrellh44 said:


> You should also look at the Face Audio F1200-TS. It has 1200Wx2 into 4 ohms, or 3000W bridged into 4 ohms.
> 
> http://www.diycable.com/main/product_info.php?products_id=668


it is the same as t-amp inside only the front is not the same


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

As Hakan said...and also it CLAIMS 1200x2 and 3000 bridged. I'm sure it's a good amp just sayin.

EP2500 claims 2400 bridged (4ohm) it tested at about 1950w at 20hz, or about 81% of the claimed output under heavy testing. This is not bad actually, especially for the price. Some amps have faired much worse.

CE4000 claims 2400 bridged (8ohm and 120v) it tested at about 1965w at 20hz, or about 82% of the claimed output under heavy testing. Now if you drop down to 4ohms bridged and give it 220v just imagine:cunning: should be close to a real 3KW.

With any of the high power amps I'd multiply the specified power by 0.80 and that's probably a lot closer to what it'll really due in a worst case scenario.


----------

